# 6'8" 270 - Zinn Giga, Turner Sultan, or Ventana El Capitan ?



## phoeve (Mar 10, 2008)

The largest frame size from each has similar measurements.

Zinn gives about an inch more BB clearance for the longest cranks (210mm).

I was saving for a Zinn and then noticed these two other bikes.

Thanks,
Peter


----------



## Velofreak (Apr 8, 2008)

I have a Zinn road bike and love his build quality and design. I was disappointed with the quality of the paint, though. It's five years old and the paint is chipped EVERYWHERE - even though I treat it with tenderness.


----------



## =VELOMECH= (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm 6'6" tall and design bikes.

Look for the longest chainstays and longest front center you can find.
Only consider 29" wheels and go with Kris Holm rims if you are an aggressive downhill rider.
I have run 190mm cranks with standard BB heights. 195 I think is the max, and even that will take some care through the rough stuff. Turner may be able to raise your BB height by welding on the rocker pivot a little lower. I don't know if his fixture is adjustable. Worth asking him though, especially if you have plans to go longer than 195 cranks.

-Alan


----------



## TLL (Apr 28, 2008)

6'8" would put you on an XXL Turner Sultan. Padre had an XXL for a year, you could PM him and ask him about the fit. I owned an XL Sultan and found it to be a bit too long in the TT for my lining, but that is more personal preference than anything, as most people riding XC like a longer TTs. I think the TT on the El Cap runs an inch less than the Sultan, but Sherwood will make you one in any size you like for an upcharge.

Turner will not make any modifications to their bikes. Ventana will.

Both are fine bikes, can't go wrong with either. Oh, and when I weighted 270 I ran 36h Sun RhynoLites laced to 36h Hope hubs. Great combination, almost bulletproof.


----------



## phoeve (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks for the info.

Do I really need the longer cranks? Stepping up to a Zinn is a lot more $$.

Turner has a sale going on!


----------



## =VELOMECH= (Apr 23, 2008)

Peter, are you an avid cyclist who strives to constantly improve your cycling ability? Or do you enjoy where you are at, and the type of riding you already do? 

If you are the former, spend the time and money on a custom frame and parts. Work closely with your designer and get yourself a bike that will give you all the performance advantages you can get. It is expensive up front, but you will ride that bike for 5-10 years and love it like a child of your own creation. 

If you are the latter, buy a quality off the shelf bike like the Turner, put on some 180 cranks (profile 190's are super strong and not as expensive as Zinn's, even with the Ti spindle. a great middle of the road option) and enjoy some fine riding.

-Alan

PS: If you go the Turner route, consider getting a cane creek double barrel shock. Your weight and the leverage ratio of the Turner put you outside the envelope that standard MTB shocks, especially air spring shocks are designed for.


----------



## phoeve (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks for the great reply Alan. I've been riding for about a year. 3-5 times per week. I'm currently on a Titus Motolite l (biggest they make). I'll never race. But I do enjoy getting better and faster as I learn and get stronger. I could loose 10-20 lbs to reach my optimum weight, but that will still be 250-260. I ride the trails here in Atlanta GA (Big Creek). Lots of rocks, roots and ups and downs. I think the longer wheelbase and bigger wheels will fit me well.

You think the Zinn is the way to go? They seem to understand us big guys. I got a quote for a GigaBike for approx $5K. Turner might be $3.5K with a like build. Geometry is close between the 2. TT is almost identical. However, Zinn has that high BB to accept the 210mm cranks.

Thanks again,
Peter


----------



## =VELOMECH= (Apr 23, 2008)

Peter, my recommendations for you would be this:

Go with the Zinn, but take it to the next level.

Have it built with a 1.5" head tube for future compatibility. The 1-1/8" standard is a week link in current technology for big guys on 29ers. Use a Chris King headset designed to reduce the 1.5 down to 1.125 until better forks are produced.

Build up your bike with a Rohloff hub. Your rear wheel will be stronger than any wheel you can build with a 9-speed hub due to the large flange diameter and no dish. The Rohloff will handle more load, and gritty conditions. You won't ever destroy a derailleur in the rocks and roots again. Have Zinn (actually Devin Lenz) build your bike with adjustable Rohloff dropouts and cable routing for three continuous runs of housing down the down tube.

With the Rohloff hub, run a 39 tooth chainring on Zinn's soon to be available hollow spindle outboard bearing cranks that are only available in 130 bolt circle. These cranks are much better than his old square taper cranks. Use a 16 tooth cog on the Rohloff. If you require more top speed, run the 15 tooth.

Make sure the bike has a 31.6 or 30.9 seat tube inside diameter if possible. This will give you a stronger, more proportional seat post and allow the use of a Crank Brothers Joplin adjustable height seat post. Being able to drop your seat height on the downhills makes for a nice way to get the low CG of a shorter person.

All these small advantages makes for a big improvement.

I can design and produce a bike like I just described, but Zinn would be able to get it done sooner since the raw parts (should be) on the shelf and ready to be welded up.

It may take some arm-twisting to get Zinn/Lenz to build your bike this way. If it is not worth it to you to put the extra effort and money into having it built this way, I would suggest going with the Turner and 190mm profile cranks with the Ti spindle option and a Cane Creek Double Barrel shock.

Cheers,

-Alan


----------



## dieselcruiserhead (Aug 3, 2007)

If it helps I am 6'5, more like 225-230lbs but a taller dude. I find people really over compensate for our size in both good and bad ways. If it were me I'd get the sasquatch (23" sizes Turner and be done with it. 180mm cranks, and you will be good to go. No need for all that other stuff. You have some weight to you beyond the regular bike radar. Make sure you get a good wheelset of King or Hadley hubs and a strong 36 hole wheelset and you should be fine. All of this stuff adds up though. Cheers, A


----------



## Actual Size (Jan 24, 2006)

dieselcruiserhead said:


> If it helps I am 6'5, more like 225-230lbs but a taller dude. I find people really over compensate for our size in both good and bad ways. If it were me I'd get the sasquatch (23" sizes Turner and be done with it. 180mm cranks, and you will be good to go. No need for all that other stuff. You have some weight to you beyond the regular bike radar. Make sure you get a good wheelset of King or Hadley hubs and a strong 36 hole wheelset and you should be fine. All of this stuff adds up though. Cheers, A


 + 1 I am 6' 7" and about 285 and been riding a XXl 5 spot for 2 years, Best fit I have had yet! I run 175 mm cranks and run the air preasure about body wt, I might try Ventana next time, Just because they are built in house, Cracked 2 Turners, Replaced, but if they dont have a frame in stock you have to wait!!
Rohloffs are boat anchors, Maybe on a tandem, Not on a FS


----------



## beanfink (Nov 22, 2006)

I'd get some hard rides in on someone else's full suspension 29er before you go spending thousands of dollars on one. 

I look like a circus bear on my Endorphin, but it works great and it's tough like jerky.


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

Ventana. I am extremely biased though because they work for me. I would suggest talking to the builders. All have reps for being accessible and friendly.


----------



## Shavenyak (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm 6'8" and 260 (was 285 6 weeks ago). I've been riding a (don't laugh) 21" Rockhopper hardtail off and on since 2001. Just yesterday I picked up a fairly well built 25" Ventana El Rey. I took it for a quick break in ride today on the street to make sure everything was functioning and it was a perfect fit. My first rides should be this coming Friday and weekend, but I immediately felt better.


----------



## sirsam84 (Sep 20, 2006)

Another vote for the ventana...have a friend with a sasquatch sultan, and it seemed a LOT less beefy. I'm 7'0" 250 and ride a semicustom 25 inch ventana el cap with 5 inch rocker...super stiff and handles beautifully! I think the slightly shorter top tube on the ventana compensates for the long wheelbase, so handling is still beautiful. I'm running 190 profile cranks, no problems, hadley hubs, and 36 hole sun rhyno lites.


----------



## TIGMAN (Nov 18, 2004)

Here is my 06 El Capitan which is the XL 21 " size...........it needs a stiffer fork ( than my old Reba pictured ) and maybe a tad stronger wheelset to be more clyde friendly ! Unfortunately , it looks like I'll be moving on to a DW - Link Sultan to try something different in the near future ! I'll be putting a new Reba w 20 mm TA option on the Sultan !
The Capitan really deserves a stiffer fork & stronger wheels to take full advantage of its capabilities !  TIG.


----------



## Shavenyak (Sep 22, 2008)

TIGMAN said:


> Here is my 06 El Capitan which is the XL 21 " size...........it needs a stiffer fork ( than my old Reba pictured ) and maybe a tad stronger wheelset to be more clyde friendly ! Unfortunately , it looks like I'll be moving on to a DW - Link Sultan to try something different in the near future ! I'll be putting a new Reba w 20 mm TA option on the Sultan !
> The Capitan really deserves a stiffer fork & stronger wheels to take full advantage of its capabilities !  TIG.


Let us know how they compare. I had to make the Ventana El Rey/Cap vs. Sultan choice just last week and went with the 25" El Rey.


----------



## TIGMAN (Nov 18, 2004)

Shavenyak said:


> Let us know how they compare. I had to make the Ventana El Rey/Cap vs. Sultan choice just last week and went with the 25" El Rey.


 Hey Shavenyak !

Yeah , I 'll be happy to report a comparison of the two ! With a stiffer fork , maybe a tad more travel , and a set of I9's or 36 hole Hadleys laced to stronger rims ( using 32 hole Hadley hubs currently which have actually held up well ) I think the ole Capitan would be hard to beat ! Even set at 4 " travel the 29er feels pretty good over most terrain and with a bit stiffer fork I'd be happy with that set up too !

Now lets move on to the 09 DW - Link Sultan ! I'm not sure how long the wait will be but I ordered one thru Larry at MHC ! I'm really stoked about it.......it will have 4.7 " of rear travel which should really match well with the current and new forks with 120mm of travel and 20 mm TA options ! I'm also excited to try the new DW - link version of Turner frames ! Demo ride reviews have been mostly excellent.........best one was by Aquaholic who seems to have no pity on his equipment !  Anyway , once I get the beast I'll be happy to tell ya more about it ! TIG.


----------



## Shavenyak (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks! I went with the 25" El Rey with 5" rockers, and a Fox F120 fork. Took it on my first ride last night, it was great, but I really don't have anything to compare it to. I can never find anything in my size to ride/demo. Had to lock out the RP23 on the climb, but bob was well controlled. Only when really getting on it did I notice any. Looking forward to your comparison!


----------



## TIGMAN (Nov 18, 2004)

Shavenyak said:


> Thanks! I went with the 25" El Rey with 5" rockers, and a Fox F120 fork.


 Well for one thing I've heard by many that the Fox F120 is noticeably stiffer ( less felt flex ) than the old Reba ( that I'm currently using ) plus the fact your using the 5 " rockers so I'm sure your getting a bit plusher ride compared to my 4 " set up ! If the rear shock ever feels a tad wimpy for you maybe consider sending it to PUSH Ind. for a custom tune for your weight and riding style ! It is one upgrade I consider well worth it since those factory tuned shocks seem to be for peeps in the 175 lb area !  TIG.


----------



## Shavenyak (Sep 22, 2008)

TIGMAN said:


> Well for one thing I've heard by many that the Fox F120 is noticeably stiffer ( less felt flex ) than the old Reba ( that I'm currently using ) plus the fact your using the 5 " rockers so I'm sure your getting a bit plusher ride compared to my 4 " set up ! If the rear shock ever feels a tad wimpy for you maybe consider sending it to PUSH Ind. for a custom tune for your weight and riding style ! It is one upgrade I consider well worth it since those factory tuned shocks seem to be for peeps in the 175 lb area !  TIG.


Thanks for the advice  Let me know how your Sultan rides!


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

Hi,

just spotted thsi thread, but i'm a similar size so...

I ride an XL RIP9 with a WB F135 fork - will be an F150 when it gets released by british customs.

The RIP is so large that I have reduced the stem to 4CM and have seat full forwards.

The WB is the stiffest fork out there for a bit rider and deserves a look.

I will hopefully be getting the WFO9 when released.

so to sum up RIP9 is huge and fantastic
White brothers forks are SO stifff they cannot be ignored even taking into account the price.


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

*Definitely the El Cap*

I'm 6'6", 265 and got the XL El Cap(build there). Yep, XL.
It's HUGE.
There are 2 more sizes up from that!

Got the custom job and beefier downtube and longer Top Tube. (too many El Reys were breaking in our area on the downtube).

The bike rides like a freakin dream! Better than the sultan I demod in comparison.


















wanna stiff fork with 6" travel for a 29er
Get one of these








Get some stiff wheels too









Get lots of compliments on this bike.
It doesn't look like a 29er by itself.

Here's Cody, HammerHead Bike shop owner and proud papa of this rig









5 chillis!!


----------



## TIGMAN (Nov 18, 2004)

Very Nice..........but from what I've heard Fox is warning " do not take material off " the cross bridge of the lowers to gain clearance for 29 in wheels on any of their 26 inch fork offerings ! TIG.


----------

